# Fedora 5 sur Mac-intel



## utopiaste (13 Août 2006)

Bonjour, je suis netrain de tenter d'installer Fedora 5 sur mon mac intel, boot camp est installé ainsi que rEFIt.

Lorsque je lance le CD d'intal via rEFIt tout marche au début, l'interface graphique etc, l'instalateur se charge, je sélection ma langue et un clavier environs compatible avec celui du mac puis j'arive au choix des partitions, et la j'ai un message disant que mon disque est en GPT et qu'il doit etre réinitialisé si je veut continuer

J'ai abandoner l'instalation à cet endroit... Quelqu'un a une solution pour que l'instalation passe par bootcamp et non pas par l'efi ?

(quand je sélectionne le CD de XP via rEFIt ça marche très bien pourtant)


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2006)

j'ai retrouv&#233; cette page : http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp

sinon d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris sur cette page http://theweeklyrant.com/article/8/news-apple-bootcamp-boots-linux

tu install xp d'abord, 

en esp&#233;rant que cela t'aide. pourquoi ne pas passer par parallels? ce serait plus simple non? et moins risqu&#233;


----------



## utopiaste (14 Août 2006)

Je connai ce Wiki, c'est ce que j'ai fait en gros...

Pour ce qui est te parallels... je préfert un système qui boot directe que dans un autre... question de gout... puis pour tirer les meilleur perf c'est mieu.... a mon avis...


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2006)

utopiaste a dit:
			
		

> Je connai ce Wiki, c'est ce que j'ai fait en gros...
> 
> Pour ce qui est te parallels... je préfert un système qui boot directe que dans un autre... question de gout... puis pour tirer les meilleur perf c'est mieu.... a mon avis...


 
désolé, je ne vais pas puvoir plus t'aider, vu que je n'ai pas tenté(ni l'envie, ni le temps) l'experience(en plus avec une fedora )

pour paralls tout dépend de ta machine et de ce que tu souhaite faire avec ton linux.


----------



## utopiaste (14 Août 2006)

Bah le linux e m'en sert pour le réseau etc, mais comme je bosse souvent en tanqu'andmin réseau c'est pas mal les 3 OS sur la même machine pour faire des démos etc... enfin la c'est question de gout perso que je préfert un triple boot


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2006)

utopiaste a dit:
			
		

> Bah le linux e m'en sert pour le réseau etc, mais comme je bosse souvent en tanqu'andmin réseau c'est pas mal les 3 OS sur la même machine pour faire des démos etc... enfin la c'est question de gout perso que je préfert un triple boot



en fait tu n'as continué l'installation de la fedora car tu avais peur des modifications qu'elle pourrait apportait à l'efi?


----------



## utopiaste (14 Août 2006)

ouais j'ai stoper car il me parlais de réinitialisé mon disque GTP en système MBR ce qui a mon avis aurais pour effet de tout casser non ? :/


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2006)

utopiaste a dit:
			
		

> ouais j'ai stoper car il me parlais de réinitialisé mon disque GTP en système MBR ce qui a mon avis aurais pour effet de tout casser non ? :/


malheureusement, je n'ai pas de réponse sûr a te fournir


----------



## utopiaste (14 Août 2006)

De toute manière le je suis entrain de reformater le mac, je vais pour le moment laissé juste XP et OS X, Fedroa annonce Fedora 6 pour octobre, et elle sera compatible avec l'efi, donc j'attand octobre, en attendant je vais voir un peu parallels ce que ça donne, ça peut toujours etre interessant d'avoir en plus du triple boot plusieur machine virtuel lancé ^^


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2006)

utopiaste a dit:
			
		

> De toute manière le je suis entrain de reformater le mac, je vais pour le moment laissé juste XP et OS X, Fedroa annonce Fedora 6 pour octobre, et elle sera compatible avec l'efi, donc j'attand octobre, en attendant je vais voir un peu parallels ce que ça donne, ça peut toujours etre interessant d'avoir en plus du triple boot plusieur machine virtuel lancé ^^




holà tu risques de perdre beaucoups en espace disque .

je pense que pour le moment, il vaut mieux attendre que les développeur intègre correctement les possibilités de l'efi.


----------



## utopiaste (14 Août 2006)

C'est pour ça que j'ai prit un disque de 120Go et que j'ai un serveur perso toujours allumé avec FTP et bientot VPN pour stoker mes données... ça me laisse la place pour faire mumuse sur le mac xD


Quelqu'un a testé parallels avec linux ? (a)


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2006)

utopiaste a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que j'ai prit un disque de 120Go et que j'ai un serveur perso toujours allumé avec FTP et bientot VPN pour stoker mes données... ça me laisse la place pour faire mumuse sur le mac xD
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un a testé parallels avec linux ? (a)


non, avec linux je carbure actuel avec du vmware server, ou du vmplayer


----------



## Einbert (22 Septembre 2006)

utopiaste a dit:


> Quelqu'un a testé parallels avec linux ? (a)



Oui, Ubuntu 5.05, 6.06, FC5, Suse 10.1. Tout fonctionne à merveille  .

++


----------



## tatouille (22 Septembre 2006)

utopiaste a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis netrain de tenter d'installer Fedora 5 sur mon mac intel, boot camp est install&#233; ainsi que rEFIt.
> 
> Lorsque je lance le CD d'intal via rEFIt tout marche au d&#233;but, l'interface graphique etc, l'instalateur se charge, je s&#233;lection ma langue et un clavier environs compatible avec celui du mac puis j'arive au choix des partitions, et la j'ai un message disant que mon disque est en GPT et qu'il doit etre r&#233;initialis&#233; si je veut continuer
> 
> ...



_Quelqu'un a une solution pour que l'instalation passe par bootcamp et non pas par l'efi ?

ca ne veut rien dire ...
_
il te manque une partition pr&#233;par&#233; &#224; l'avance 
toi admin r&#233;seau ... flippant ...


----------



## utopiaste (22 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> _Quelqu'un a une solution pour que l'instalation passe par bootcamp et non pas par l'efi ?_
> 
> _ca ne veut rien dire ..._
> 
> ...


 

Au passage ça veut dire quelque chose ce que j'ai marqué, FC 5 a trouvé le disque en GPT ce qui est normal, la MBR n'est qu'émulé par bootcamp tout comme le bios... 

Le problème est que FC 5 passe par le système de base et non pas par le système émulé...


Après au sujet d'admin réseau je voi pas du tout le rapport... Je gagne mon pain si ça te gène tampi...


----------



## tatouille (22 Septembre 2006)

utopiaste a dit:


> Au passage &#231;a veut dire quelque chose ce que j'ai marqu&#233;, FC 5 a trouv&#233; le disque en GPT ce qui est normal, la MBR n'est qu'&#233;mul&#233; par bootcamp tout comme le bios...
> 
> Le probl&#232;me est que FC 5 passe par le syst&#232;me de base et non pas par le syst&#232;me &#233;mul&#233;...
> 
> ...



_MBR n'est qu'&#233;mul&#233; par bootcamp tout comme le bios... 

non ...

http://www.intel.com/technology/efi/

see SMB:BIOS concept ...

de plus les seules versions du kernel qui boot sur mac-intel sont en CVS ...
les modifications ( implementation ACPI ) ne sont pas termin&#233;es

donc boot mat&#233;riel not supported pour l'instant 
&#224; moins de cr&#233;er une partition &#224; l'avance







_


----------



## utopiaste (22 Septembre 2006)

Toi t'es meilleur que les gas d'apple apparament...

Du site de apple :
*EFI et BIOS*

_Les Mac utilisent une technologie ultramoderne appelée __EFI__ pour la gestion du démarrage. Malheureusement, Windows XP, et même la prochaine version Vista, se cantonnent à l'utilisation de la technologie obsolète BIOS mise au point dans les années 80. Grâce à Boot Camp, votre Mac fonctionne parfaitement dans ces deux environnements._


l'efi et le le bios étant deux système qui serve d'interface entre l'OS et le matos, ont a mit en place le système de bootcamp pour que windows puise être instalé, mais c'est toujours l'efi qui est a la base, le système de bootcamp étant un bios virtuel, dailleur si tu utilise rEFIt dans le systèmede gestion des partition tu levoi que la MBR n'est qu'émulé...


Mais même en continuant dans ta théorie, étant donnée que j'ai un windows qui marche, mon disque est donc bon, pourtant FC 5 le trouve m'auvais, tout simplement par ce que les unix peuvent reconaitre ce type de partition, et donc ne cherche pas à tout prix un bios... 



Quoi qu'il ensoit ce sujet peut etre clos vu que j'ai le triple boot sur mon mac, avec os x xp et gentoo et que ça marche sans problème...


----------



## tatouille (22 Septembre 2006)

utopiaste a dit:


> Toi t'es meilleur que les gas d'apple apparament...
> 
> Du site de apple :
> *EFI et BIOS*
> ...



oui ca fonctionne avec une mauvaise description hardware
merci mais tu peux booter win$ sans bootcamp ... 
et ca n'a rien a voir avec de l'emulation ...

au faite merci pour le cours ...
_
 tout simplement par ce que les unix peuvent reconaitre ce type de partition, et donc ne cherche pas &#224; tout prix un bios... 

_


----------



## utopiaste (22 Septembre 2006)

Si t'es si fort pourquoita pas gagner les sous du concour... si tu peut installer un windows sans sstème en plus personne se serais fait cheir a rendre compatible windows pour l'efi (onmac) ou a rendre les mactel compatible windows (bootcamp)

c'est toi qui essaye de faire un cour la lol


----------



## tatouille (22 Septembre 2006)

utopiaste a dit:


> Si t'es si fort pourquoita pas gagner les sous du concour... si tu peut installer un windows sans sstème en plus personne se serais fait cheir a rendre compatible windows pour l'efi (onmac) ou a rendre les mactel compatible windows (bootcamp)
> 
> c'est toi qui essaye de faire un cour la lol



bootcamp c'est ni plus ni moins un bios qui a une petite option de traduction
entre les deux tables

ils existent des BIOS ouverts
de plus mac OS boot tres bien sur AMD64


----------



## utopiaste (22 Septembre 2006)

et certain sont assé idio pour se vanter de faire se qui est interdit... chacun son style...


----------



## tatouille (22 Septembre 2006)

utopiaste a dit:


> et certain sont ass&#233; idio pour se vanter de faire se qui est interdit... chacun son style...



interdit de booter ? ...
interdit par qui ?

Apple  interdit le reverse engineering sur son implementation ACPI
c'est tout 

pas de booter


----------



## utopiaste (22 Septembre 2006)

Apple interdit de faire marcher de quelque manière que se soit OS X sur un pc... après joue sur les mots si ça t'amuse, mais vien pas te plaindre le jour où tu tombe...


----------



## tatouille (22 Septembre 2006)

utopiaste a dit:


> Apple interdit de faire marcher de quelque manière que se soit OS X sur un pc... après joue sur les mots si ça t'amuse, mais vien pas te plaindre le jour où tu tombe...



 t'inquietes pas pour moi et je ne joue pas sur les mots mais je lis les DRM
et pour ton info va faire un tour sur le projet freeBSD/darwin ACPI


----------



## utopiaste (23 Septembre 2006)

heu le projet darwin n'est pas sous la même licences qu'os x... je voi pas trop le rapport la...


----------

